# NF's Battledome and Battle Compendium



## BiNexus (Dec 16, 2014)

Ctrl+F is your friend, Trainer. In addition, many things are clickable; if you see something that is underlined, hover your cursor over it and see!

_Purpose of this thread_

This thread has come about through a collective wish to enrich and enlarge the battling community on this sub-forum and its posters. As Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire have recently released, I would like to encourage more people to engage in competitive Wi-Fi battles in their games. It may be a new experience for some, but I'm sure there will be those that will find something they enjoy. With this thread made for the community, and added to by that same community, it is my hope that we can allow people to take their first 'steps' into competitive battling--closing and overcoming gaps or obstacles that may be in the way of that. By battling each other, we can have a bit of fun and grow and learn together.

_1. General Knowledge_

A grasp of competitive concepts and knowledge is necessary to proceed beyond this point. Really, just like the Elite Four, where you need the previous 8 badges and the experience and knowledge that has given you, it is important to arm yourself in general knowledge of the competitive scene. There are many, of varying importance, but I hope to go over the basics.

​Individual Values (hereafter referred to as IV) are like the genes of a Pokmon. They are attributed to each stat a Pokmon has (Hit Points, Attack, Defense, Special Attack, Special Defense, Speed) and have a maximum value of 31 and a minimum of 0. The higher IVs a Pokmon has, the better it is able to perform (i.e. all other variables equal, a Magnezone with 31 IVs in speed will always outspeed Magnezone with 30 (or less) IVs in speed). Through careful breeding, desired IVs can be easily achieved. 

​
Together with IVs, Effort Values (hereafter referred to as EV) form the back bone of competitive battling. They enable Pokmon to perform at their utmost best. Neither is more important than the other; _they are each equally important_. EVs can be freely manipulated by the player, while IVs cannot (without a cheating device). Overall a Pokmon can have 508 EVs; with a maximum of 252 in each stat. They can be complexly applied (e.g. 96 Hp/ 28 Atk / 106 Def / 152 SpDef / 126 Spe) or applied in a simple fashion (e.g. 252 Hp/ 4 Atk / 252 Def). They are your 'brush' and your defining mark, in that you can tailor and alter established Smogon EV spreads to  suit your needs and wants.

Super Training and horde battles are ways to quickly EV train your desired Pokmon. Saving before you begin EV training can help you to restart if you make a mistake.

​
Are pretty self-explanatory and generally known. If you have any specific questions about them, please ask. Natures one should never use unless they want to be looked at weirdly: the 'neutral' natures that don't affect anything (Hardy, Quirky, Serious, Docile, Bashful) as well as Lax and Gentle. 



Due to the primary medium of this project being Wi-Fi battles, breeding Pokmon for teams can prove to be a challenge and an obstacle. I, as well as others, surely, understand that whatever breeding may be to you--be it fun, rewarding, and calculated--it is a time consuming process. Understandably, this may turn many people away, but this thread provides an aid to this process (which you'll undoubtedly find out it is!). 

There are many  available to steer you through the process. Things you will definitely need are: the 'Power Items', an Everstone, a Destiny Knot and a Pokmon with Flame Body (e.g. Fletchinder and Talonflame). If you need clarification with any step, don't hesitate to ask!

I encourage people with existing bred Pokmon to help out those that are looking to make their teams, at a relatively timely pace. A list will be provided, as comprehensively made as possible, that shows who should be approached for what Pokmon. 

_a. Breeding Service_​
I will list the Pokmon the person can help you breed beside their name within this  which will be updated as information grows and changes.

_b. Etiquette_​
Obviously, this is a privilege and not a right; the person you're asking for can refuse to help you for a variety of reasons. It's important not to pester people and/or harass them. Although, if you're able to help someone, it benefits the battling community to do so.

Asking for Pokmon/help in breeding carries the implied notion that you'll participate in battles within the community. If not, you are wasting the time of the person you're asking for help. You do not need IV bred Pokmon for in-game challenges, and it would behoove you not to ask if that is your purpose. Help can include things such as providing tips, loaning required Pokmon, giving away extras, etc. 

Stealing is intolerable under any circumstances. You will be blacklisted and dealt with as necessary. Ironically, the person you are stealing from could very well breed another of the same in a few short minutes, and you're left with one good Pokmon. Don't do it. Don't be an asshole. 

_3. Battling_

The main purpose of this thread is to allow us to facilitate battles between willing participants. You can post within the thread that you're looking for a general battle, or directly VM/PM someone specific to battle them. 

​
Tiers are an important concept to understand. All battles fall within a tier. Familiarize yourself with the tiers to better understand which suits you and the Pokmon you like the best. Battles will predominantly follow the Smogon Rules for each tier, unless an alternative is agreed upon by you _*and*_ your opponent.

_b. Team Building_​Building a team is an important process, but one that can be forgo-ed as there are many teams out there for you to copy and/or emulate. PokeaimMD recently put out an informative and detailed video on the team building process and I implore you to watch it. It walks you step by step through the process and touches on a myriad of concepts and tools that are useful to all at any stage of the game. He also has many videos in which he gives in depth insights into his thought process and choices during a battle and in the make up of a specific team.

_c. Recordings_​
I ask that you save videos you get through Battle Spot and share it with all of us. Even if you lost, a battle that was fun and thought provoking is entertaining for all to watch, and allows us to constructively criticize and understand where we may have went wrong. And to collectively laugh at the Crit + Freeze from an Ice Punch that costs you the game. 

_Closing Remarks and Additional Links_

To those of you that have read every word and clicked every link (gotta click 'em all!) on the way here, I thank you--I sincerely do. It shows that you are serious in regards to learning about and experiencing this project we as a community will hopefully undertake. 

To those that didn't read everything, but were still inquisitive enough to skim and find this, thank you also, as inquiring minds are always the best. If anything has piqued your interest, or something has confounded you, I ask you to speak up and to voice it. 

The concept is relatively simple, but the issue is to put it into practice. This will never be a success if I simply post random information and battles that no one will watch. It will only work if we as a community decide to seriously put our efforts into this; making it the best it can possibly be. Thank you for reading, and remember, Ctrl+F is your friend (as am I, hopefully)!

_a. Links_​





Mega Stone Locations in ORAS


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 16, 2014)

Reserved in the name of the Helix.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 16, 2014)

Reserved in the name of the False Prophet.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 16, 2014)

Reserved in the name of the Great Bird Jesus.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 16, 2014)

Ayy lmao. 

Should I put my FC in here?


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 16, 2014)

The FC thread was supposed to be my first link. 

No need, added it to additional links. Thanks for reminded me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2014)

Subbing cuz I may or may not join depending on if I have time.


----------



## Alaude (Dec 17, 2014)

I can battle in OU, UU, RU and NU if anyone wants. I'd prefer UU and below though but OU is perfectly fine as well. Sadly I don't have enough Pokemons for Ubers.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 22, 2014)

UU battle anyone?


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 22, 2014)

If you still want one, I can get on. :33


----------



## Alaude (Dec 22, 2014)

I can probably battle too in a few hours if you want.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 22, 2014)

molto bene.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 22, 2014)

*R5YW-WWWW-WWWM-G93K*

Here's a really great battle I had with Seth (saikyou). It's me using my hyper offensive team vs. his more balanced team. 

Right away, from team preview, I saw that I had to get rid of his Porygon2, at all costs. The only thing on my team that could conceivably (and somewhat easily) do that is my Mienshao, so I knew I had to keep it healthy and around at all costs until that Porygon went down. 

My team requires Sticky Web to be up at all times to function properly, and I knew that with his Beedrill, I needed to make it a priority, will still being mindful of his Donphan's ability to spin them away. I wanted to follow those guidelines as much as I could, in each move I made, and the end of the battle itself showed one of the main points everyone needs to consider "it doesn't matter how many Pok?mon you need to sac to win, as long as you have one left at the end and they have none."


----------



## Gunners (Dec 23, 2014)

Hopefully I can participate in January. Getting the right IV and nature is easy enough, but breeding for move sets is tedious work. Team will be UU.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 31, 2014)

I've got an OU battle this time!

*XGMW-WWWW-WWWQ-LQZU*

Right away from team preview I knew I was scared shitless of Staraptor, as I didn't really have anything for it. Really though, since the bannings of Aegislash and Mawile the only thing that consistently can switch into it without worry is Skarmory, as it's the only thing that resists both its STABS and takes Close Combat to boot.

But I digress. 

It's an OU battle, but we bring interesting things along; on my side there's Kelfki and LANTURN and on his is Cacturne. I knew I had good matchups for his team, and also that Lanturn would put in quite a bit of work against his team. It's a longer battle than I'm usually accustomed to because our teams fit in the balanced archetype; not stall and not offense. So I expected a lot of grind but I knew if I could get rid of his Vaporeon I would be set, but that was easier said than done...

----------------------------

Also, have a Happy New Year everyone! I'm sure lots of you are busy due to the holidays and probably have lots on your mind other than battling, and I look forward to seeing more of you in 2015!


----------



## Island (Jan 12, 2015)

Not really sure where to post this, but I'm trying to come up with a Mega Ampharos rain team, and I was wondering if somebody had any suggestions.

Mega Ampharos is dependent on Agility since it can't heal itself, and so I was thinking about adding something with Dual Screens. I was also considering Scizor for utility and most likely Politoed for Drizzle.

Not really sure how to make this work.


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 13, 2015)

Island said:


> Not really sure where to post this, but I'm trying to come up with a Mega Ampharos rain team, and I was wondering if somebody had any suggestions.
> 
> Mega Ampharos is dependent on Agility since it can't heal itself, and so I was thinking about adding something with Dual Screens. I was also considering Scizor for utility and most likely Politoed for Drizzle.
> 
> Not really sure how to make this work.



Someone I occasionally face uses a dual screen + memento Latios for his setup sweepers. Because Mega Amph is so bulky, I think you can get away with not using light clay on it and can go for life orb instead. His last attack on it is usually Draco iirc.

If you're using it in OU, timid with at least 240 spe Ev's allow you to out speed max speed mega lopunny and mega manectric at +2 by 2 points, allowing you to speed creep beedrills and sceptiles that want to speed creep them by one point. Of course, max speed allows you to speed tie  opposing mega amph. If you do choose to run timid the power loss will be noticeable, so hazards are necessary. Spikes over SR is my opinion because amph can ohko most things levitating or flying in OU.

SpDef ferro is a good option, as it can set up either hazard, has great type synergy and can wear things down and use knock off on opposing scarfers (like keldeo, but Latios deals with that well). I think ferro over scizor is your best bet. 

You may also run another rain sweeper (probably kingdra or kabutops but ludicolo can more aptly deal with ground types and rotom) or just something really good under rain, like axumaril who helps you completely blank keldeo combined with Latios.

Btw, is this for WiFi or smogon? If it's for the former I can help you breed any of the things you're missing.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 13, 2015)

UU anyone      ?


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 13, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> UU anyone      ?



I'm up for some UU.


----------



## Island (Jan 13, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> Btw, is this for WiFi or smogon? If it's for the former I can help you breed any of the things you're missing.


I think I have everything I need bar Ferroseed with Spikes and Leech Seed.

This is what I'm thinking:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Politoed @ Damp Rock
Ability: Drizzle
EVs: 252 HP / 252 Def / 4 SpD
Bold Nature
- Scald
- Hypnosis
- Encore
- Pychic

Ampharos @ Ampharosite
Ability: Static
EVs: 4 HP / 252 SpA / 252 Spe
Timid Nature
- Agility
- Thunder
- Dragon Pulse
- Focus Blast

Ferrothorn @ Leftovers
Ability: Iron Barbs
EVs: 252 HP / 88 Def / 168 SpD
Sassy Nature
- Spikes
- Leech Seed
- Gyro Ball
- Power Whip

Latios @ Life Orb
Ability: Levitate
EVs: 252 HP / 4 SpD / 252 Spe
Timid Nature
- Reflect
- Light Screen
- Memento
- Draco Meteor

Ludicolo @ Life Orb
Ability: Swift Swim
EVs: 4 Def / 252 SpA / 252 Spe
Timid Nature
- Hydro Pump
- Giga Drain
- Ice Beam
- Rain Dance

Kabutops @ Life Orb
Ability: Swift Swim
EVs: 252 Atk / 4 Def / 252 Spe
Adamant Nature
- Waterfall
- Stone Edge
- Rapid Spin
- Aqua Jet




I was thinking Politoed, Ampharos, and Latios from the start, but it was a tossup between Scizor and Ferrothorn from there and then what kind of other Pok?mon to stick on the team too.


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 13, 2015)

Island said:


> I think I have everything I need bar Ferroseed with Spikes and Leech Seed.



I've got Relaxed Spikes/Leech Seed Ferroseed if you want.



> This is what I'm thinking:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What are you hitting with Psychic? The only things that I'd see as relevant are Toxicroak and Keldeo, and the latter can be played around if it's choiced. One thing I would suggest is Ice Beam to hit Garchomp/Lati@s, and generally just as random coverage. Or you could run Perish Song. I think Perish Song is better here honestly, as you literally flat out lose to CroCune/CroBro, CM Keldeo etc. after a few boosts. Plus Ludicolo has Ice Beam anyway.

Because you opted for 2 more sweepers/cleaners, you have less switch-ins, so I think going back to Light Clay on Latios is better. It lets Ludicolo set up the Rain easier, and Kabutops to survive more hits.

Run 132 SpA on Latios so you 100% KO 76 HP Latias, max spe and putting the rest in HP. It's a speed tie, but eh might as well be ready for it. 

Other than that, everything looks good to me. I like running Power Whip on Ferro so gyarados doesn't set up on it, so I'm not gonna suggest knock off (although it's still an option).

Edit: Running 252 hp / 52 def / 204 SpDef on ferrothorn allows you to avoid the ko from Hyper Voice on the switch and focus blast afterward a good portion of the time from Mega Gardevoir. You OHKO back with Gyro Ball, of course.


----------



## Island (Jan 15, 2015)

I guess I could switch Ludicolo out for something else, but I'm not really sure what. I like Ludicolo because of its typing and that Politoed is no longer the only one setting up rain, but I'm not sure that I need another special sweeper.

Do people still use, say, Vaporeon? I remember it used to be big in B/W, but I honestly haven't been paying much attention to what people are using on rain teams these days.

Not really sure what defense-oriented Pok?mon people are still using in the rain, honestly.


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 15, 2015)

Island said:


> I guess I could switch Ludicolo out for something else, but I'm not really sure what. I like Ludicolo because of its typing and that Politoed is no longer the only one setting up rain, but I'm not sure that I need another special sweeper.
> 
> Do people still use, say, Vaporeon? I remember it used to be big in B/W, but I honestly haven't been paying much attention to what people are using on rain teams these days.
> 
> Not really sure what defense-oriented Pok?mon people are still using in the rain, honestly.



Rotom-W, AV Raikou, AV Azumarill are all great Pok?mon that can act as defensive pivots under rain. The first two help out with getting Politoed or something else in after a Volt Switch, Raikou gives rain teams much needed insurance against Mega Manectric and Thundurus et al, especially if they lack Swampert. AV Azumarill hits hard while providing useful resistances and immunities as well as having priority.

Vaporeon sees some play. But Alomomola has taken a lot of its role now that rain doesn't last forever and you can't abuse hydration + sleep essentially forever.

Gliscor can also be effective, as its weaknesses are always covered by the core members of a rain team and it can help wear things down. Amoongus, Lanturn, etc are also all good choices. It depends on exactly what you want to defend against.


----------



## Island (Jan 20, 2015)

Might run Azumarill. Usual Assault Vest with Superpower, et al, right?

Never used Raikou though. I assume it's a Volt Switcher like Rotom-W? I'll probably go with Azumarill because I like the idea of another physical attacker, but Raikou is essentially fast Rotom-W?

I already have a good Gliscor, so I'll play around wth that last spot.


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 20, 2015)

Island said:


> Might run Azumarill. Usual Assault Vest with Superpower, et al, right?
> 
> Never used Raikou though. I assume it's a Volt Switcher like Rotom-W? I'll probably go with Azumarill because I like the idea of another physical attacker, *but Raikou is essentially fast Rotom-W*?
> 
> I already have a good Gliscor, so I'll play around wth that last spot.



Superpower or Knock Off is usually the last move. Depends what you're more scared of. You're not really scared of Gengar, the Latis or anything that would be really weak to Knock Off, so Superpower seems more appealing. I just really, really like Knock Off as a move. :3

Yes and no @ bolded; you have to play it far more conservatively than Rotom, but its main job is to Volt Switch and occasionally pick off weakened things. They also generally switch into different things.

But yeah, definitely try out different things in the last slot and you'll figure out what you're most comfortable with.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 20, 2015)

Are batton pass teams banned in WiFi battles as well as in smogon? I've always been itching to build one and I have some things I could use in my computer, besides, I find it pretty hard to justify using Espeon in any other kind of team


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 20, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Are batton pass teams banned in WiFi battles as well as in smogon? I've always been itching to build one and I have some things I could use in my computer, besides, I find it pretty hard to justify using Espeon in any other kind of team



Nothing is banned on WiFi battles explicitly--it's just that people generally abide by Smogon rules more often than not. You get the random few that challenge you and show up with 6 Ubers, but it's definitely the exception and not the rule. 

So to answer your original question; no. But if you play by Smogon rules you can't have a team with more than one baton passer on it in a tier below Ubers. And Espeon is a decent hazard controller/dual screen setter, as well as having other roles that it could perform. 

I take it you battle on WiFi?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 20, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> Nothing is banned on WiFi battles explicitly--it's just that people generally abide by Smogon rules more often than not. You get the random few that challenge you and show up with 6 Ubers, but it's definitely the exception and not the rule.
> 
> So to answer your original question; no. But if you play by Smogon rules you can't have a team with more than one baton passer on it in a tier below Ubers. And Espeon is a decent hazard controller/dual screen setter, as well as having other roles that it could perform.
> 
> I take it you battle on WiFi?


Well that's pretty interesting, sounds like I'll be bending the rules a little then, never been a fan of abusing ubers but I definitively want to try out batton pass at some point in my life. Which means I've got a lot of breeding to do 

I haven't used espeon in any of my teams ever since B/W as a screen setter, which is funny because I love that pokemon.

No, actually. Up until now I've battled exclusively with friends at school, but thought I might start playing online. For some reason it's very stressing for me to play online on almost any game, if I had to put a name to it I'd say it's an awkward mix of competitivity and social anxiety


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 20, 2015)

I had social anxiety for a decent stretch when I was younger; I'm surprised that it affects you online though, as for me, not being face to face with them lessened it at the time. If you are younger--in your teens, young adult, what-have-you--you'll grow out of it if you make a conscious effort to put yourself out there every once in a while. Doesn't have to be often, but it's the little things. 

If you ever get the itch, play online with any of us here, we won't bite.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 20, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> I had social anxiety for a decent stretch when I was younger; I'm surprised that it affects you online though, as for me, not being face to face with them lessened it at the time. If you are younger--in your teens, young adult, what-have-you--you'll grow out of it if you make a conscious effort to put yourself out there every once in a while. Doesn't have to be often, but it's the little things.
> 
> If you ever get the itch, play online with any of us here, we won't bite.



Seems like that's the only way, though I have been making progress in being more bold as of lately, which as uncomfortable as it is I hope it's for the better. Doing online battles is just something I'll have to acclimate to.

I'll make sure to post my FC once I gather my team, as of now I only have some level 60ish I used in my playthrough through AS.

Fake out, Return, U-Turn and  Knock off Persian with a Silk Scarf/Life orb is pretty amazing for in-game, so far nothing that doesn't resist normal has survived Fake out+Return, sometimes if Fake out+U-turn is enough I can abuse the switch forewarning mechanic to switch back to persian again and Fake out a second pokemon.


----------



## Alaude (Jan 21, 2015)

If you need help breeding something check what we can help you with from the OP and ask if you need any.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 21, 2015)

Kyrios said:


> If you need help breeding something check what we can help you with from the OP and ask if you need any.


That's so cool! Really, thanks, but I think I can do by myself, a friend got me a ditto and have a squad of different natured Ralts, it's not going to take me too long. I think the hardest part will be getting Smeargle to sketch the right moves 

I think I could help, I have a 5 IV gengar, azumarill and arcanine with close combat I could breed from, couldn't help but notice the lack of gastly service. I'd just need to pick them up from my sister's X cartridge


----------



## Island (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm getting walled pretty hard by Mega Venusaur. Not sure how to rectify this without switching in Raikou in exchange for Kabutops but I'm worried about getting fucked up by defensive walls.

I definitely need better switchability, so having Volt Switch would be nice. I'm thinking Raikou because Extrasensory and might want to switch out Encore on Politoed for Ice Beam or a status move.

Currently, I'm losing more than I'm winning, but admittedly, I'm still adjusting to Showdown over traditional Wi-Fi or face-to-face.


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 21, 2015)

Island said:


> I'm getting walled pretty hard by Mega Venusaur. Not sure how to rectify this without switching in Raikou in exchange for Kabutops but I'm worried about getting fucked up by defensive walls.
> 
> I definitely need better switchability, so having Volt Switch would be nice. I'm thinking Raikou because Extrasensory and might want to switch out Encore on Politoed for Ice Beam or a status move.
> 
> Currently, I'm losing more than I'm winning, but admittedly, I'm still adjusting to Showdown over traditional Wi-Fi or face-to-face.



Just keep Ferrothorn alive in those match-ups at all costs and try to wear it down if possible. You could also potentially swap out either Draco for Psyshock or one of your support moves for Psyshock on Latios.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 1, 2015)

Anybody interested in a battle? You can pick the tier.


----------

